# ——————Links to audio and video sites: prior permission required.———————



## cuchuflete

Please note the recent addition to forum rules by the Administrator:



> For audio and video:
> These files are too difficult for the moderators to police, so:
> - *No audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.*
> - All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
> 
> So, let's try this, and hopefully it will not be too much of a burden on the moderators. Please only request approval of audio/video content that definitely has value for language learners here at the site. Also, please understand that some moderators are unable to visit many of the video sites because they connect from work and their employers forbid them from visiting such sites.


All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links.  Please ask first.

Todos os arquivos de audio e vídeo bem como _links_ que não tenham a aprovação competente serão apagados. 
A permissão não será dada depois do fato no caso de arquivos ou _links _apagados. Por favor, pergunte primeiro.


----------

